# röntgen effekt



## camouflage (17. Dezember 2001)

kann ich sowas mit Photoshop erstellen ? wenn nicht wo bekomme ich dann am besten Röntgenbilder (vom Kopf) her ?

Dank im Vorraus 

Camouflage


----------



## Psyclic (17. Dezember 2001)

nen ähnlichen effekt kannman mit dem neon filter erzielen... musst ma mit rumprobieren...


----------



## nanda (17. Dezember 2001)

klick mal hier.

müßte nach dem ersten eindruck was brauchbares dabei sein.


----------

